# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Список инициирующих гуру ИСККОН

## Ямуначарья дас

30.05.2008  Ника:

Харе Кришна!

Очень нужно найти имена ВСЕХ инициирующих гуру. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти такую информацию!

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Ника!

Я не нашел официальной информации по данному вопросу, поэтому составил список сам вместе с несколькими преданными. Есть небольшая вероятность отсутствия в списке одного-двух инициирующих духовных учителей. Данные современные, список составлен с учетом последних резолюций GBC.

Bhakti Bhusana Swami
Bhakti Marg Swami
Bhakti Charu Swami
Bhakti Vaibhava Swami *
Bhakti Vidya Purna Swami *
Bhakti Vijnana Goswami * [R]
Bhakti Vikasha Swami *
Bhakti Vashrambha Madhava Swami
Bhakti Purusottama Swami
Bhakti Ragava Swami
Bhakti Chaitanya Swami *
Bhakti Bringa Govinda Swami *
Bhanu Swami
Bir Krishna Das Goswami
BVV Narasimha Swami
Chandra Mauli Swami
Danavir Goswami
Devamrita Swami
Dhanvantari Swami
Gopal Krishna Goswami *
Guru Prasad Swami
Giridhari Swami
H.G. Ravindra Swarup Prabhu
H.G. Chaytanya Chandra Charan Prabhu * [R]
H.G. Rohini Suta Prabhu *
H.G. Sankarshan Prabhu
Hridayananda Das Goswami
Hanumat Presaka Swami
Indradyumna Swami *
Kadambakanana Swami
Kavichandra Swami
Jayadvaita Swami
Jayapataka Swami *
Lokanath Swami *
Mukunda Goswami
Mahanidhi Swami
Mahavishnu Swami (A.C. Bhakivedanta Swami disciple)
Mahavishnu Swami (Shivaram Swami disciple)
Niranjana Swami *
Navayogendra Swami
Paramgati Swami
Partha Sarathi Das Goswami
Prahladananda Swami
Purnachandra Goswami *
Prabhavishnu Swami * [R]
Radhanath Swami *
Radha Govinda Swami
Ramai Swami
Romapada Swami
Satsvarupa Das Goswami (не принимает новых учеников)
Shivaram Swami *
Shachinandana Swami
Umapati Swami
Veda Vyasa Priya Swami

[R] - русскоязычные по рождению или знающие русский язык духовные учителя
* - духовные учителя, имеющие много учеников в России и регулярно призжающие в Россию

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

